# 2GB DDR3 RAM for PC



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to buy a 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM. Following RAMs are available in my city:
- Dynet @ 1.2k
- Transcend @ 1.6k

Is transcend worth 0.4k more ? Will there be any problem with Dynet ?


----------



## vwad (Jun 13, 2011)

Both brands are so-so and only to be used if you have no other option at all. Are you comfortable buying online ? and how much is the budget you have kept for this ?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 13, 2011)

Look for Kingston


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2011)

No online option. Kingston not available & corsair is @ 2.3k


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 13, 2011)

I BOUGHT corsair 1333MHz RAM LAST YEAR....TILL NOW ITS RUNNING FINE.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

Get the Transcend ram, they are not bad at all. I have used one with my previous PC for 1 years and overclocked it 1600 MHz without a single issue. The person whom I've sold the old rig is using it with 1600 MHz speed.
Just make sure one thing...availability of the service center in your locality.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> No online option. Kingston not available & corsair is @ 2.3k



you mean, 2.3k for Corsair 4GB DDR3. Then grab it.
BTW from which place ar you. Aditya Infotech are Corsair distributers in India. Google and go to their site, search for you place and contact them so that they can help you get corsair RAM at good price.

But if not Corsair and Kingston then the next best choice is Zion.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

Transcends are the choice if Corsair or Kingston is not available. Zion rams are infamous to have compatibility issue with ram modules from other brands and very hard to overclock.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2011)

But if opting for transcend, then make sure of the service centres coz they have very slow service. Vickybat got his Transcend RAM modules after around 2 months or so.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2011)

2.3k is for Corsair 2GB which is highly priced as i bought my Hynix 2GB DDR3 @ 2.5k 1 year ago.

Finally i bought another Hynix 2GB RAM @ 1.2k. There r no good service centres here in Port Blair. Major issues will be sent to chennai. Moreover i have more information than the service personnels here. Computer servicing here is really very bad.

I have total 4 RAM slots(2x blue & 2x black). I've put my RAMs in blue slots named Channel A DIMM 0 & Channel B DIMM 0. Did i put them right ? My OS shows that only 3.86 GB of RAM is usable(using 64 bit OS). Why? Where did remaining 0.14 GB go? Earlier it was showing 2GB only & no usable amount.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup, your RAMs are now running in Dual Channel mode. No worries, you have put them right.


----------

